# Please take a moment or two <3



## melmotthecat1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to share something I just came across and instantly felt touched.

Charlie's Angels Horse Rescue Inc.

I cried my eyes out looking at the rescued section and I wanted to help out some how. Being a school leaver with no current income and a horse of my own I can't help out by donating but I found this link.

Sunsuper Dreams - Join Sunsuper Dreams | Make The World A Better Place | Sunsuper Dream Competition Online | Dreams Come True | Share Your Dreams

Please vote for them and help out, What they do is amazing! I can't stress enough how much the website touched me.

Please share the link with friends and family. 

<3<3
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-take-moment-two-3-a-112003/#ixzz1lbULMG6v
​


----------

